# Shitload / Shit load



## kahlo

hello .i need to know how you will say in spanish SHITLOAD ..i need this for a translation .gracias a todo por su ayuda de ante man


----------



## moira

*shitload*  (Jerga Vulgar) mucho de, gran cantidad de algo


----------



## kahlo

yo entiendo que significa ,CANTIDAD ,la verdad es que necesito la translacion igual vulgarmente como es en ingles ... como lo dirias si quieres expresarte vulgarmente sin usar  suaves palabras como una cantidad de algo ???


----------



## Masood

¡un montón!


----------



## moira

y un mogollón!


----------



## Masood

moira said:
			
		

> y un mogollón!


I like this word. I'll try and remember it.


----------



## kahlo

lol un mogollon  hmmm de que pais se origina esta palbra??


----------



## kahlo

i'm origianlly from El Salvador ,but i cant find any similar expression in spanish


----------



## lapachis8

There is the exact equivalent in Mexican Spanish:
un chingo
un chingomadral

excuse my French.
cheers


----------



## kahlo

lol tahnk you guys for your help  i had to call my mom and ask her about too ,we laughted so hard for we came to different conclusions... CAGADO....PODRIDO...ENMIERDADO ....WELL  I thank you all for your help


----------



## Xicaci

Hola amigos podrían ayudarme a traducir esta frase al español: "They make a shitload of money!" por favor.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

"shitload" es una palabra vulgar quiere decir "muchisimo". 

En espanol yo diria algo como "Ganan un chingo de dinero."


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina diría: Ganan carradas de dinero/Hacen dinero a patadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> En Argentina diría: Ganan carradas de dinero/Hacen dinero a patadas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿Que es una carrada? Gracias.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

Pablo de los EU said:
			
		

> ¿Que es una carrada? Gracias.


 
Carrada es sinònimo de carretada.


----------



## araceli

Sí, como dijo Eloísa, carrada o carretada en lenguaje coloquial significa gran cantidad de cosas

fuente: www.rae.es


----------



## mariposita

Aquí me parece que se diría _un montón_ o _un pastón_.

Ganan un montón de dinero.
Ganan un pastón.


----------



## Jenbojens

I've heard some people use "una caleta de" also... I think from Chile... and I've heard "un chingo" or "chingos de" from Mexico


----------



## aleCcowaN

Para agregar más argentinismos como dijo araceli

ganan dinero a paladas
levantan el dinero con palas
es obsceno la guita (el dinero) que ganan (quizá la forma noa de "shitload")
se llevan todo el dinero
gana dinero a pasto
se llevan dinero a más no poder


----------



## Xicaci

Ok. Muchas gracias!


----------



## lforestier

Como puedes ver, tienes un "shitload" de traducciones


----------



## Sammo

¿Cual es un equivalente a esa palabra en Español?

He leído un libro sugerir "en puta" pero no se sí es muy universal.

Y las palabras "cagado" y "emierdado" (no he odio de la segunda personalmente, solo en este foro lo vi mencionado). 

Ejemplos:

That's a shitload of books!

That guy was a hit in the face a shitload of times! 

Es importante que la traducción sea vulgar como esta en inglés (palabras como "montón" no se usa en este sentido).


----------



## Orlan

en méxico, quizá sería "un chingo" o "hasta la madre", ambos muy vulgares y no para ser usados en ninguna forma en escritos formales


----------



## Sammo

Muchas gracias.  

Pero busco por algo mas universal que "chingo".


----------



## danielfranco

¿"Un friego"? Es una manera un poco menos grosera de decir "un ch*ngo". En cuanto a la "universalidad" de los términos, bien vale decir que será dificil encontrar equivalencias en español a palabras malsonantes en inglés que no sean ante todo de uso local. Al igual que el inglés, no es posible en ocasiones encontrar un estándar fijo, sino que hay que concentrarse en el grupo con quien uno se quiere comunicar.
Para México y otros pocos países en Latinoamérica, "sh*tload" es "un ch*ngo"...
O si en verdad es mucho, "a f*ucking sh*tload", es "un ch*ngamadral".
Un friego de saludos.


----------



## Sammo

Cuando digo "universal," no lo quiero decir totalmente literal.  Pero, algo que sea muy buen oído en muchas partes.  Es que "chingo" es muy mexicano (nada personal  ). 

También, ¿saben sí los ejemplos que yo di van?


----------



## Sammo

Gracias pero como mencioné antes he leído algunas sugerencias del foro aquí.  Es más, hice una pregunta acerca de las palabras que me han dejado pensando.   

Sin embargo, el resto de las sugerencias no me caído bien desafortunadamente.


----------



## Pie Law

What is the meaning of the expression shit load? I heard someone saying "...is a shit load easier if you don't..."


----------



## aparejador

much, mucho, muy, más


----------



## wajari

"a lot," pero con mas enfasis.

urbandictionary.com tiene definiciones para palabras y expresiones parecidas


----------



## Mate

_Shit-load_ es una forma bastante soez de decir "un montón". 

En tu ejemplo sería como ya te han sugerido: "*es mucho mas fácil* _if you don't..._(lo que sea)_"._


----------



## Diddy

Pero... "shit load" es o no una expresión vulgar?
Si no lo es, entonces es muy común decir:

...*es mil veces* más fácil si tú no...

Ahora, en forma vulgar, se podría traducir como:

...es *un chingo* más fácil si tú no..
 (perdón por la expresión, pero así sería la traducción al español-vulgar.

Según leí en el Urbandictionary que recomendó wajari, hay un ejemplo:

Al contar:  uno, dos, tres, cuatro....y *un chingo* más!


----------



## Mate

Diddy said:


> Pero... "shit load" es o no una expresión vulgar?
> Si no lo es, entonces es muy común decir:
> 
> ...*es mil veces* más fácil si tú no...


En mi opinión la expresión _shit-load_ es vulgar, soez y grosera.

No sé si haya una traducción al castellano que conserve el mismo tono (grosero).


----------



## TomasJP

'shit-load' es una expresión muy cultural en los EEUU... Es decir 'un montón', que alguien ya había mencionado.... Sí, la expresión es vulgar y no es una frase buena para usar cuándo estás hablando con una persona importante o mayor... Es tipo algo dicho entre amigos... Un ejemplo:

"I have a shit-load of work to do by tomorrow!"
"¡Tengo un MONTÓN de trabajo para mañana!

No es una buena influencia aprender estas frases porque como dijiste, es vulgar y no es algo que decís cuándo estás con una persona mayor...


----------



## Mate

Diddy said:


> Pero... "shit load" es o no una expresión vulgar?
> Si no lo es, entonces es muy común decir:
> 
> ...*es mil veces* más fácil si tú no...
> 
> Ahora, en forma vulgar, se podría traducir como:
> 
> ...es *un chingo* más fácil si tú no..
> (perdón por la expresión, pero así sería la traducción al español-vulgar.
> 
> Según leí en el Urbandictionary que recomendó wajari, hay un ejemplo:
> 
> Al contar:  uno, dos, tres, cuatro....y *un chingo* más!


El problema que le veo a "chingo" es que se trata de una expresión local de México y Centroamérica. No sería entendida en mi región -el cono sur- ni en España.

Y coincido con lo dicho por TomasJP.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, existe la palabra "putamadral" que significa cantidad grande. (Pero honestamente la palabra no me gusta, y no por vulgar o soez, sino por fea)


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:


> Bueno, existe la palabra "putamadral" que significa cantidad grande. (Pero honestamente la palabra no me gusta, y no por vulgar o soez, sino por fea)


Es cierto que es fea. Y seguimos con el mismo problema: es un localismo mexicano:

*putamadral**.*
* 1.     * f._ Méx._ *barbaridad*      (‖ cantidad grande).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, pero me parece que tiene más alcance que "chingo" (con todo el respeto que *chingo* se merece)


----------



## Diddy

Ya me recordé de otra expresión que se usa muchísimo vulgarmente:

Un *putarrajal* de cosas*...* que es lo mismo a:
Un *montón* de cosas...

Aquí hay dos cosas: O es vulgar, pero pertenecientes a ciertas regiones, o no es vulgar, y creo que así como en inglés es una manera fea de decirlo, tiene que ir relacionado con una expresión de" igual calibre" en español, aunque no se deban decir.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hay que tener en cuenta que _shitload_ en inglés es menos vulgar y ofensivo que_ a load of shit_.  Shitload sí es barriobajero, y de uso muy frequente en el hablar coloquial. En cambio, decir que algo es _a load of shit_ (una mierda, mentira) es muy fuerte y vulgar.


----------



## Diddy

Buen punto Cuchuflete!!!


----------



## Vale_yaya

Nosotros diriamos: un caganal de cosas, un mierdero de cosas, un millon de cosas (los 2 primeros obviamente son los vulgares)


----------



## fenixpollo

cuchuflete said:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que _shitload_ en inglés es menos vulgar y ofensivo que_ a load of shit_.  Shitload sí es barriobajero, y de uso muy frequente en el hablar coloquial. En cambio, decir que algo es _a load of shit_ (una mierda, mentira) es muy fuerte y vulgar.


 _Menos_ vulgar, sí, pero hay otras maneras aún menos vulgares de decir "mucho". Les doy un contínuo de expresiones, en orden de vulgaridad (según las entiendo yo):

a lot / a bunch --> a load --> a truckload --> a boatload --> a buttload --> a shitload / a shit-ton --> a fuckload


----------



## Pie Law

Thank you! everything you've said has been pretty useful, I didn't really thought responses here were so immediate and complete, I'm really glad I joined this community, thank you all!


----------



## Sammo

> Hay que tener en cuenta que _shitload_ en inglés es menos vulgar y ofensivo que_ a load of shit_.  Shitload sí es barriobajero, y de uso muy frequente en el hablar coloquial. En cambio, decir que algo es _a load of shit_ (una mierda, mentira) es muy fuerte y vulgar.



Bueno, no es que una frase es más vulgar que otra.  Es que las dos frases tienen sentidos totalmente distintos.

"Shitload" significa una gran cantidad o frecuencia de algo pero expresado en una manera muy vulgar.  "Load of shit" se refiere de la mala calidad de algo.    

Diddy,
¿Qué tan universal es "putarrajal"?


----------



## Diddy

Sammo said:


> Bueno, no es que una frase es más vulgar que otra. Es que las dos frases tienen sentidos totalmente distintos.
> 
> "Shitload" significa una gran cantidad o frecuencia de algo pero expresado en una manera muy vulgar. "Load of shit" se refiere de la mala calidad de algo.
> 
> Diddy,
> ¿Qué tan universal es "putarrajal"?


 
Hola Sammo!!!
No te sabría decir qué tan universal sea, casi te podría afirmar que no es "nada universal" sino un modismo que se usa en Guatemala, no sé si en el resto de países Centroamericanos lo utilizan...voy a tratar de averiguar y te cuento luego...
Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Sammo said:


> Bueno, no es que una frase es más vulgar que otra. Es que las dos frases tienen sentidos totalmente distintos.
> 
> "Shitload" significa una gran cantidad o frecuencia de algo pero expresado en una manera muy vulgar. "Load of shit" se refiere de la mala calidad de algo.
> 
> Diddy,
> ¿Qué tan universal es "putarrajal"?


 
Hola:

Me atrevería a decir, que en este lado del charco, no se usa. Es más, no se entendería, salvo por el contexto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vale_yaya

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me atrevería a decir, que en este lado del charco, no se usa. Es más, no se entendería, salvo por el contexto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Nosotros tampoco utilizamos esa expresión.


----------



## Sammo

Espera.

Ahora que me doy cuenta, "load of shit" se puede referir a la gran cantidad de algo, pero no la frecuencia de algo.  La cosa es que eso se puede sencillamente traducir en español ya que tanto "shit" como "mierda" se usan para referirse de una cosa vulgarmente.  Así que algo como, "Mike brought a load of shit with him on Saturday" podría ser fácilmente traducida correctamente como, "Mike trajo un montón de mierda con él el sábado".  

Así que la búsqueda para un equivalente de "shit load" sigue.  

¿Qué tal la frase que mencioné más temprano en este hilo (o más correcto decir hace casí dos años) que fue "en puta"?  Lo leí en un libro hace tiempo como un equivalente a "shit load" o algo aparecido.


----------



## Diddy

Sammo said:


> Espera.
> 
> Ahora que me doy cuenta, "load of shit" se puede referir a la gran cantidad de algo, pero no la frecuencia de algo. La cosa es que eso se puede sencillamente traducir en español ya que tanto "shit" como "mierda" se usan para referirse de una cosa vulgarmente. Así que algo como, "Mike brought a load of shit with him on Saturday" podría ser fácilmente traducida correctamente como, "Mike trajo un montón de mierda con él el sábado".
> 
> Así que la búsqueda para un equivalente de "shit load" sigue.
> 
> ¿Qué tal la frase que mencioné más temprano en este hilo (o más correcto decir hace casí dos años) que fue "*en puta"?* Lo leí en un libro hace tiempo como un equivalente a "shit load" o algo aparecido.


 
También se usa en Guatemala mucho... y ahora acabo de recordar otra a raíz de esta que has puesto:


Te he traído papas y zanahorias "*en paleta*"!
Te he traído papas y zanahorias en gran cantidad...

Esta es solo otra expresión utilizada para referirse a cosas en gran cantidad, pero de ningún modo podría ser utilizada como un sinónimo de shitload.  Es solo para que sepan de otra nueva...
Saludos,


----------



## mariposita

Creo que una razón por la que no existe una única solución para expresiones como "shitload of" es que en español se puede expresar esta idea semánticamente mediante sufijos aumentativos como -azo, -on, -al, -ote, etc. 

Así... un montón de dinero equivale a _un dineral_, _un pastón, un sueldazo..._ (por lo menos en España)...


----------



## Mirlo

Yo la verdad pienso que todos entenderíamos "*un montón",* ya que es una palabra que todos usamos y no un regionalismo.
Mi aporte:
En Panamá también decimos un "*pocotón".*

*Saludos,*


----------



## Diddy

Yo pienso que, aunque sea muy literal, tendría que estar relacionado con la palabra "shit", pues *un montón* no es una forma vulgar de decirlo como lo es *shitload*. Para decir *un montón* simplemente se diría "*bunch*", "*a lot of* ", o alguno de sus sinónimos, pero la expresión es en forma vulgar, por lo que la traducción debería ser con la misma connotación.

Podría ser algo como:

*shitload *= un montón de mierda...perdón por la expresión, pero eso toca decir...

Aunque hemos aprendido un montón de modismos y dichos de otros lugares.


----------



## Mirlo

Diddy said:


> Yo pienso que, aunque sea muy literal, tendría que estar relacionado con la palabra "shit", pues *un montón* no es una forma vulgar de decirlo como lo es *shitload*. Para decir *un montón* simplemente se diría "*bunch*", "*a lot of* ", o alguno de sus sinónimos, pero la expresión es en forma vulgar, por lo que la traducción debería ser con la misma connotación.
> 
> Podría ser algo como:
> 
> *shitload *= un montón de mierda...perdón por la expresión, pero eso toca decir...
> 
> Aunque hemos aprendido un montón de modismos y dichos de otros lugares.


 
Con todo respeto, no se puede ser tan literal al traducir y ese es ya un punto establecido.

La razón por la cual tiene que no se puede usar un montón de mierda es esta:
A whole mighty *shitload* of beautiful women were there, and they were *...*
En esta oración y en muchas más, la palabra debe ser traducida como una sóla palabra y no necesariamente en froma "vulgar".
Eso es lo que estaba tratando de explicar 'Sammo' arriba que *"shitload*" no es lo mismo que *"a load of shit"*


----------



## Meriekke

Xicaci said:


> Hola amigos podrían ayudarme a traducir esta frase al español: "They make a shitload of money!" por favor.



Ganan una pasta (español de España)


----------



## sergio_27

Hoy me topé con esta palabra, y la primera traducción que pensé fue "un putero".

"Ellos ganan un putero de dinero", sería en este caso. Un sinónimo más, bastante grosero, por si les sirve.

Saludos,
Sergio


----------



## rochi-tina

Aunque ha pasado mucho tiempo desde la última respuesta quiero añadir una expresión propia de mi país en este caso.

Ellos ganan *un huevo* de dinero(de plata si se quiere ser más coloquial)

Ellos ganan un montón de dinero. -->Sería una expresión neutral en ambos lados del charco a mí parecer.


----------



## Ghaby

Lo que pasa es que en dinero por ejemplo en España dirías: "Están forrados" o "Se están forrando" en Argentina:"Están cagados en guita" o "la levantan con pala" o varias cosas que ya se han dicho. 
Claro, para diferentes tópicos hay específicos términos. Es que el castellano es tan rico y tan diverso!


----------



## F3R69

En España, se usa mucho "mogollón de..."
También se usa (¿quizá algo menos extendido?) "un huevo de...", "mazo de..."

Si se trata específicamente de dinero además también se usa "un pastón" o "una pasta"

Sobre todo lo usa gente joven que hable de forma vulqar entre amigos, es decir no es nada corriente ver un señor de 60 años hablando así.


----------

